# ***NSFW***  Portrait for your C&C if you please!



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2016)

One more of Beauty...yes that's really her name.  I saved this one for last. While her eyes aren't open as much as in other frames the pose and expression is my favorite. 

I'd like to hear what you think of my color, skin, detail work. Everyone is welcome to comment!




_POR3651-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2016)

55 lookies and not a comment? Come on! Believe it or not I learn from everyone. I am going blind, and sometimes unable to see color/details clearly.


----------



## jl1975 (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful photo.  I really can't find anything to criticize.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2016)

jl1975 said:


> Beautiful photo.  I really can't find anything to criticize.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. Critique doesn't have to be negative


----------



## medic2230 (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful model, nice lighting and nice processing. Only thing that bugs me is the angle of the couch. I keep waiting for her to slide off on the floor. lol

Nice work Bill!


----------



## Jasii (Jan 14, 2016)

Worth more than a quick glance for sure 
was visualising the pic sans the shoes and I guess I liked that a wee bit more.  
Cheers!
Jasii


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2016)

medic2230 said:


> Beautiful model, nice lighting and nice processing. Only thing that bugs me is the angle of the couch. I keep waiting for her to slide off on the floor. lol
> 
> Nice work Bill!



The couch was missing a leg and actually there was chance of that   Thank you



Jasii said:


> Worth more than a quick glance for sure
> was visualising the pic sans the shoes and I guess I liked that a wee bit more.
> Cheers!
> Jasii



Now who'd lay out on their couch in their hot red lingerie without heels? That's nuts!!! LOL, kidding, thank you


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

She has eyes?


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 14, 2016)

My only nit pick is the color of the shoes blends with both the sofa and the model. I kept looking at her feet wondering what was wrong.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 15, 2016)

It a fantastic photo. The upper right corner is a little too cramped. I would prefer if her eyes were open a tad wider. There is a blemish under her left eye that could be healed out.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> One more of Beauty...yes that's really her name.  I saved this one for last. While her eyes aren't open as much as in other frames the pose and expression is my favorite.
> 
> I'd like to hear what you think of my color, skin, detail work. Everyone is welcome to comment!
> 
> ...


Skin looks very well done, although I don't know how much was editing and how much was just "as found".

The frame is perfect!  I love the way the model's hair and shoe form a diagonal and the sofa is the counterpoint diagonal.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 15, 2016)

One thing that's really bugging me is that red fabric in a couple of areas.


----------



## manny212 (Jan 15, 2016)

what couch ?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 15, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> My only nit pick is the color of the shoes blends with both the sofa and the model. I kept looking at her feet wondering what was wrong.



I wish I was more focused at the time and had asked if she had other colored heels. Thanks for your comment!



acparsons said:


> It a fantastic photo. The upper right corner is a little too cramped. I would prefer if her eyes were open a tad wider. There is a blemish under her left eye that could be healed out.



That blemish is a beauty mark which she had asked me to leave.... after have had removing it from the 1st edit I gave her. 



Designer said:


> Skin looks very well done, although I don't know how much was editing and how much was just "as found".
> 
> The frame is perfect!  I love the way the model's hair and shoe form a diagonal and the sofa is the counterpoint diagonal.



Thank you! Yes, I was trying to fit these diagonals as best I could. Wish she was just a tiny bit lower in the frame but couldn't make that look right in post. She does have naturally nice skin but I spent a good 45 on the skin alone minutes making it appear as even textured as I can.  Sometimes I worry I've overdone it a bit. I know you don't sugar coat your thoughts, much appreciated!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the skin tones are excellent. I also really like the contrast of her smooth golden skin against the pattern and silvery sheen of the couch. I agree with wyogirl on the shoe color. Otherwise it's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing I always like seeing your work.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 15, 2016)

The skin tones look fine, not overdone IMHO. I like the beauty mark and can see why she wanted it left in. It helps the image keep something of her individual look instead of _Photoshopped generic gorgeous girl_ ... if you know what I mean. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't see a single thing wrong with this one, It is a lovely photo in every way! Great job!!!


----------



## Rgollar (Jan 16, 2016)

Outstanding I think you have crafted your art. Your skin retouching is beautiful and not so overdone. I love everything about this picture but do wish the eyes where more open and visible. That is just my liking I see why you did it the way you did. Very nice


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 16, 2016)

Rgollar said:


> Outstanding I think you have crafted your art. Your skin retouching is beautiful and not so overdone. I love everything about this picture but do wish the eyes where more open and visible. That is just my liking I see why you did it the way you did. Very nice


I wish her eyes were more open too but didn't like my attempt with liquify so left them as shot. Thank you for the kind words!!!


----------



## Granddad (Jan 16, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I wish her eyes were more open too but didn't like my attempt with liquify so left them as shot. Thank you for the kind words!!!



No way could liquify handle that kind of task! I would cut the eyes out of another shot (I suggest the one where she's wearing the black lacey thing and laying on the white rug - although you may have a better option in your discards) and try pasting them in. I had a go but won't share because (a) you don't allow edits and (b) I'm on my old laptop, not my new editing machine. The results could be credible if you took your time and were very careful.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 16, 2016)

ya, ya, I hadn't even thought of that although I am familiar with the process. Oh well


----------



## chuasam (Jan 20, 2016)

Lighting is good but I'm not crazy about the crop and tilt. Don't know if smokey eyes work with her look. Beige shoes are also a pet peeve of mine. Extend fingers on her left hand because her current finger position makes it look like she has a stump instead of a hand. 
Overall it's fairly well done.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 21, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> One more of Beauty...yes that's really her name.  I saved this one for last. While her eyes aren't open as much as in other frames the pose and expression is my favorite.
> 
> I'd like to hear what you think of my color, skin, detail work. Everyone is welcome to comment!
> 
> ...



Don't know about your color, skin or... blah..but hers is perfect!
Seriously, that's one you should have framed, IMHO....

J.


----------



## Bartcephus (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome image.  Great work of art.  Beautiful subject.  I agree about the angle of the sofa, and would have probably preferred to see a little more s curves by changing position to make the legs look a little longer and the sofa not so obtuse to the frame.  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## sashbar (Jan 30, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> My only nit pick is the color of the shoes blends with both the sofa and the model. I kept looking at her feet wondering what was wrong.



Exactly my thoughts. This and next time ask her to open her eyes wide. Other that that a great shot.


----------



## vijaythakur27 (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely frame sir...... 100%


----------

